# need some help with id please..



## jrassett (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi folks! added these 2 to the collection a couple weeks ago. I know the purple one (last pic) is a Western Flyer but have no clue about the red one. Im sure its a rat rod but wondered how old the frame is and if anyone can give me an ID on it? seems very well made, no visible welds. thanks!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 6, 2013)

jrassett said:


> Hi folks! added these 2 to the collection a couple weeks ago. I know the purple one (last pic) is a Western Flyer but have no clue about the red one. Im sure its a rat rod but wondered how old the frame is and if anyone can give me an ID on it? seems very well made, no visible welds. thanks!!




Well red is not Schwinn... Maybe Wester flyer as well? Or Higgins? Early 60s?


----------



## jpromo (Jul 6, 2013)

The red looks like a Murray-built frame that's borrowed forks and crankset from a Huffy. It could all be Huffy but the dropouts look distinctly Murray.


----------



## jrassett (Jul 8, 2013)

cool, thanks for the info, really appreciate it


----------

